# Seiko 6138-7000 Calculator



## gbrusch (Apr 30, 2009)

Ciao a tutti,

Recentemente ho acquistato questo mio seiko 6138-7000 calculator.....sembrerebbe in buono stato .....c'e' qualche esperto che puo' darmi informazioni le le hands? sono originali .....?

Per questo modello ho notato che venivano montate lancette o tutte rosse o gialle....ma bicolore non le ho mai riscontrate.....

Sono ben accetti tutti i vostri giudizi.

Grazie

Giuseppe


----------



## gbrusch (Apr 30, 2009)

gbrusch said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Recentemente ho acquistato questo mio seiko 6138-7000 calculator.....sembrerebbe in buono stato .....c'e' qualche esperto che puo' darmi informazioni le le hands? sono originali .....?
> 
> ...


http://picasaweb.google.it/giuseppe.brusch...feat=directlink


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Hello to all, Recently I have acquired this mine seiko 6138-7000 calculator ..... would seem in good state ..... c' e' some expert who puo' they give to me to information the hands? they are originates them .....? For this model I have noticed that they came mounted red pointers or all or yellow onesâ€¦.but bicolored I have not never found them ..... Are very accept all your judgments. *

Welcome to the Forum, I cant help with your enquiry though, great watches...

Try this in future?

http://uk.babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Ciao Giuseppe

I have had two of these 6138 sliderule automatics and both had red/orange subdial hands and chrono second hand

Here is a pic, its on the left :wink2:










I have seen them with all white hands as well, I wouldn't suggest that yours or the others have been worked on (replaced)

but the following is the only catalogue photo I have seen and they show orange/red hands...........so you decide if its correct or not 










Derek

_*Italian*_

Ho avuto due di queste 6138 sliderule automatici ed entrambi erano di colore rosso / arancione subdial mani e cronometro di seconda mano

Ecco una foto, la sua sulla sinistra: wink2:

Ho visto con i bianchi e le mani, non mi risulta che la tua o le altre sono state lavorato (sostituito)

ma il seguente Ã¨ l'unico catalogo di foto che ho visto e mostrano arancione / rosso mani ........... cosÃ¬ si decide se il suo corretto o meno

Derek


----------

